
Why You Should Be Able to Work from Home - jakubgarfield
http://chodounsky.net/2013/10/09/why-you-should-be-able-to-work-from-home/
======
jbrooksuk
I had a job where I worked from home 3 days a week, and in the office for the
other 2. It worked well, I had the freedom to sort things out like the
dentist, taking my car to the garage etc. It really helped me get organised
both personally and professionally.

However, going into the office for the other two days really helped me
understand the problem I was facing – developing an intranet for a sales/tech
company. I was creating systems for three days, but could never fully
understand how they should be implemented into the system.

For me, it worked really well having those days at home and in the office.

------
signalhill
I was working full-time at the office then full-time from home. Neither can
completely replace each other without sacrificing productivity at some point.
It all comes down to how flexible your time table is against your professional
needs.

It's far more rewarding to drop by the office when it's most efficient (say,
for a workshop session with colleagues) and spend the rest of the week at home
to get stuff done without constantly being interrupted.

Fairly subjective really.

------
yeukhon
I like staying home to work on things too. But those arguments aren't
necessarily convincing.

1\. spent 3 days at work and 4th day figured out solution. Experimentally we
need to see what if you spend 3 days at home and 1 day at office... You
probably had tried bad solutions the first 3 days and now after eliminated bad
one you found the right one on the 4th day.

I had many similar problems both at work and at home. Sometimes the
distraction at home is too much to handle and I got lazy. Sometimes the noisy
and tiredness put me to sleep at work. Sometimes I got a bad stomach and I
wish I could be at home and use my private bathroom as quickly as possible.
Sometimes forcing myself to sit in an office allows me to solve a problem and
sometime it works when I stay home.

> However, if you work from home, all these regular > distractions are gone.
> You have the computer. You are > ready to code. You get the job done.

Totally not true. At Mozilla (I was a former intern) we are very busy on IRC.
So even for people who are working at home they have a lot of meeting to go to
and a lot of code to write.

The benefit of staying home is true in the 3rd point.

I say go to office at least once or twice a week, and then spend the rest of
the week at home.

